
Ask HN: How do you learn English language? - 0x54MUR41
Hi HN,<p>This question came from my mind because I feel that my English language doesn&#x27;t improve in every single day. When I was writing this question, for example, I got stuck in the middle. I have something to say, but it&#x27;s hard to write it on sentences. Beside that, I fear that I have grammar mistakes.<p>English is not my first language. If there is vocabulary that I have never heard before, I check out on the dictionary. I tend to improve my English. Writing, listening, speaking, and reading are my goals (order means the priority). So, how do you learn English language?<p>Note: if you suggest books, resources, or even stories, please don&#x27;t hesitate to share it.<p>Thank you.
======
gus_massa
An informal resource: Look at movies with the sound and the subtitles in
English.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thank you for suggestion. Maybe, there is a book?

